# Sand and plants



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am going to get a 55 gallon with a sand substrate. The fish will be white clouds, blue rams, ottos, and cories. What plants will live in the sand with no fertalizers or CO2?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on the plants. Most wont. Some will.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, can anyone give me some names of plants that will?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wisteria, java moss, hornwort, anacharis, Watersprite, Java fern, maybe banana plants.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a tank with sand substrate and I0 with gravel. I do not use CO2 but use a liquid fertilizer (Leafzone) once a week. I just squirt a few drops in not too much work in this. Over the past two years I have effectively killed dozens of plants and here is the list I came up with that seems to make it even with people that lack the green thumb. 
1. anubias
2. lucky bambo (straight not curly)
3. Japanese mossballs
4. waterlilies and aponts (walmart bulbs), aponts need lots of light, however
5. Java moss
6. Valisneria
7. Crypts
8. Lucens
9. duckweed (My goldfish and bait abd tackle shop minnows eat it)
10. ricchia
In one of my tanks water lettuce does well but I had bad luck in another tank where I kept it. I believe the fish in the second tank messed with the roots too much, but it's not that easy of a plant to keep then the others.

I have killed of all the following and would never try those again: banana plants, hornwort, wisteria, frill plants, cabomba, most swords (I have one melon sword left and a couple of other ones that I can't remember the name of but they did not do very well and the remaining ones just seem to hang in there. Also java fern is supposed to be easy but mine initially looked good but after a few months was mottled with black spots and while I still have it I would not get any more.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you so much!


----------

